# InterStim



## newibs-d (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi,

I am 30 years old female, no kids, diagnosed with IBS about four years ago. I am not sure that is what i have. My main symptom is fecal incontinence. I don't have any pains after i eat, no food trigers but milk, no constant diarrhea or constipation . Just the urge to go NOW or i wont make it (with solid BM). And sometimes i get spotting too.
I had many tests in the past as colonoscopy, anal manometry, CT's and so. Tried changing my diet, exercising more, probiotics, mint oil and the only thing that seems to work is imodium whuch i take before events i can't miss.
I feel like the doctors are saying "theres not much we can do, its IBS and you have to live with it" and saying it's all in my head. The thing is the urge comes even when i am relaxed and at my home where i don't need to worry about using the toilet. I can go just one time a day and still get the urge at that time.
I started having a fear of going out. I still go to work but not going on any meetings outside the office, I won't go to an event unless I HAVE to and i havn't travel in two years.
Lately I've been reading a lot about Interstim implant for fecal incontinence and thinking about trying this. 
Can anyone share their story and experience? Can it make the condition worse?

Thanks!


----------

